# Battlestation One: ATX Gaming PC - "desk-TOP" Case | Update #2



## Shazim (Oct 18, 2013)

*Battlestation One: ATX Gaming PC - "desk-TOP" Case | Update #3*

Hey guys!

It has been just about a month since we last posted an update, and we have made significant improvements since then! 

We took many of your guys criticisms, and came up with even a BETTER design with more functionality than before. 

*What is it?
*
Battlestation One is an upcoming watercooling/aircooling PC case for enthusiast and focuses on design. 

The case is built to be placed on a desk and provides a massive plexiglass to show the internals of the PC. 

This case is being made through community suggestions/requests and we are asking for your input on what features you would like to see and how we can improve the design. 

http://www.battlestationlabs.com

This is general idea of what we want the case to be:







*Some pictures of current case design!
*









































Full albums can be viewed below

*Watercool Setup:
*http://imgur.com/a/kQYx5#0

*Aircooling Setup:
*http://imgur.com/a/n67ug#0

*Empty Case Setup:
*http://imgur.com/a/skcAq#0

*Cable Management:
*http://imgur.com/a/GpB2f#0

*Example on how to place on desk:
*http://imgur.com/a/rvMBW#0

Specs and features of case:
*Physical Specs:
**Specs:
*
Physical Specs:
Dimensions:  38" x 11.1" x 7" (length, width, height)
Case material: Steel
Front Panel and Top Panel will be removable
Underground layer for cable management/hiding cables (will be removable)

*General:
*
Power Supply: ATX
Motherboard Support: ATX and MicroATX
Room for up to 3x 11" long graphics cards
4x Internal 5.25" Bay (removable) - Good for reservoirs/pumps 
USB 3.0 / 2.0 on front, headphones and mic jacks

*Watercooling: 
*
Support for 2x240mm radiators (with exhaust on bottom)
Up to 3 intake fans (120mm) 
Up to 3 internal fans to move air to motherboad compartment (120mm)
Dual-loop compatible
Can fit 2 water pumps
Can fit various size of reservoirs (see screenshots), mounts for 2 cylinder/hanging reservoirs
Aircooling:
Low profile heatsinks only (max height must be 150mm or less). 
Up to 3 intake fans (120mm)
Up to 3 internal fans to move air to motherboad compartment (120mm)
Bottom cutouts for radiators could also be used for intake (up to 4 120mm fans).

Please let us know what you think of this case and the design - would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Shazim (Nov 12, 2013)

Huge post update! First post modified, quoted below!



> Hey guys!
> 
> It has been just about a month since we last posted an update, and we have made significant improvements since then!
> 
> ...


----------



## leeb2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

it looks great of course, but just a few concerns that jump into my head;

It seems to be unnecessarily huge, what specific advantages does it have over a full tower?

There are so many fans and half of them seem to transfer heat from one enclosure to the next. How noisy would it be?

At it sits on the desk in front of the user, it would appear more noisy than a tower on the floor for example.

It's only 7" high. Several graphics cards are over 11".


----------



## Shazim (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey thanks for your interest, I'll answer your questions:



> It seems to be unnecessarily huge, what specific advantages does it have over a full tower?



Battlestation One is an enthusiast case designed to accommodate the most extreme system builds, supporting configurations including multiple radiators as well as extended-size video cards. All these components demand a lot of space! The enclosure is designed to be an extension of your desk, acting as a platform for your monitors as well a showcase to visibly display your high-end build.

Keeping it small doesn't make it the same beast as before!




> There are so many fans and half of them seem to transfer heat from one enclosure to the next. How noisy would it be?
> 
> At it sits on the desk in front of the user, it would appear more noisy than a tower on the floor for example.



You do not HAVE to use all the fans, it is there showing the maximum number you could have if you were crazy enough!




> It's only 7" high. Several graphics cards are over 11".



I believe you are mixing up the height and lengths, most graphic card's are around ~11" long, the case is WIDE enough to support those types of graphic cards.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Nov 14, 2013)

the size is one thing that could draw people to it, only problem i see is that using a large (27"+) screen on top of it would reqier the screen to be to high for comfortable use (your eyes should be at the same level as the top of the screen) 

You might say that its not designed for that kind of usage, but enthusiast products need to accommodate fringe use cases.

Also, that thing need a slide out motherboard tray so bad, preferably trough the front.


----------

